# Candle power ?



## Robbie (Nov 15, 2006)

Thought this was worth noting............


http://www.heatstick.com/index.htm

http://www.zpenergy.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=2113



              Robbie


----------



## begreen (Nov 15, 2006)

Awesome. So where does the heat go without the "quadcore" aka flower pot radiator. I would think that whatever btu's are given off from the candle, they are still in the room, with or without the quadcore radiator. With 30 of these I could get some real house heating. But it's still an unvented appliance.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 15, 2006)

Every time I turn on the TV it seems there's a story about a house fire caused by a candle.


----------



## saichele (Nov 15, 2006)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Awesome. So where does the heat go without the "quadcore" aka flower pot radiator. I would think that whatever btu's are given off from the candle, they are still in the room, with or without the quadcore radiator. With 30 of these I could get some real house heating. But it's still an unvented appliance.



Probably all about wavelngths and distance from the emitter.  The pot absorbs the shortwave, then re-emits it as longwave.  The drywall at the edge of the room would do the same thing, except it would receive dramatically less energy, and likely never reach a point where it would readily re-emit.  And if it did, at least some of the energy would be emitted through the far side of the drywall, into the studbay.

I could just imagine upgrading to a hundred or so of these around the house.  Then I'd need a few thousand hives out back ot make the wax.

Steve


----------



## Harley (Nov 15, 2006)

Hmmm... I don't think I'll be adding that to my Christmas wish list


----------



## Corie (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow, that guy is like........our generations Thomas Edison!


----------



## Corey (Nov 15, 2006)

I never cease to be amazed by good creative advertising.  Looks like the old guy has quite a set-up.  I would guess almost 30 bucks worth of flower pots, bolts, nuts, and washers!

Corey


----------



## Harley (Nov 15, 2006)

cozy heat for my feet said:
			
		

> I would guess almost 30 bucks worth of flower pots, bolts, nuts, and washers!
> 
> Corey



Then its a bargain at the Low, Low price of $25.95.....

BUT WAIT!  (I'm sure there's more)


----------



## Robbie (Nov 15, 2006)

I think it's a good idea, but it needs improving on. There has to be a more efficient heat conductor than clay flower pots.

             I would think copper inserts would heat quicker (maybe not)..... and then you would need something to hold a little more heat, like ceramic............but are we looking to "hold" heat or a way to rapidly conduct and magnify a small amount of heat source.

             Looks to me like the latter would be more important.


             Lets get started on this now, I'll be expecting some results and improvements on this project in the next few days, lets get those wheels turning.   


              Robbie


----------



## Rhone (Nov 15, 2006)

Robbie said:
			
		

> I would think copper inserts would heat quicker (maybe not)..... and then you would need something to hold a little more heat, like ceramic............but are we looking to "hold" heat or a way to rapidly conduct and magnify a small amount of heat source.



No, that wouldn't be good.  We all know, masonry can withstand much hotter temperatures the likes of which would melt metal.  The masonry flower pots let us operate the candle at maximum combustion efficiency, and gently radiates it over time.   A copper top, we'd have to lower the air once the candle was established to avoid overfiring.


----------



## MrGriz (Nov 15, 2006)

I wonder how that would look burning away inside the insert / stove...

I was also going to ask what the BTU per ton of candle is as compared to hardwood and bio bricks...I better not... ;-P


----------



## begreen (Nov 15, 2006)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Every time I turn on the TV it seems there's a story about a house fire caused by a candle.



Does the fire dept. know about this? You need to stop turning on the TV. ;-)


----------



## wg_bent (Nov 16, 2006)

Little known fact...that those are made by PE.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 16, 2006)

Warren said:
			
		

> Little known fact...that those are made by PE.



Yeppers, Back at-ch bro.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 16, 2006)

http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&ned=us&q=fire+caused+by+candle&btnG=Search+News


----------



## Robbie (Nov 16, 2006)

Yep, they will do it.........the candle above could be used in a survival type situation where there was someone watching it every second.

          And I think a copper heat absorber could be used to transfer the heat more quickly to the pots, or whatever you were using.


           Robbie


----------



## jjbaer (Nov 16, 2006)

It's a candle...nothing more...get over it.......LOL  :cheese:  

Same energy is liberated regardless of using flower pot or not (pot needs to be dry otherwise some energy is diverted to driving out moisture)........but, as an engineer I like the design for a couple of reasons that would normally prevent me from using candles: 1) many candles give off a lot of soot that collects on drapes/windows, etc but this design seems to trap the soot,  2) this design distributes heat using the "radiator effect" due to large stone-like surface and 3) the bottom clay base the candle sits in gives an added safety margin to collect wax and/or contain potential fire hazard.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 16, 2006)

Perhaps in a survival situation in a car.  If my diesel gels up it'll be a) really really cold outside and b) inside, since the engine won't be running.


----------

